# Fort Stewart Hunt 2016



## IFLY4U (Mar 2, 2016)

Our 2016 hunt is in the books and we put 9 in the cooler. This is our 5th or 6th year of spending a week at Stewart chasing hogs and we love it. We had some highs and lows this year to include having a truck stuck for 3 days to killing 4 hogs in one morning. We were blessed in being allowed to stay at a plantation farm house that a friend is a care taker for and mixing a little fishing with our hunting. You know that you are really stuck when it takes a wrecker like this to pull you out. A&P Wrecker Service out of Brooklet, GA are the folks to call for your off road recovery needs. Attached are a few pictures of our hunt.
Gary


----------



## pajohn (Mar 2, 2016)

*We are next*

Way to go, be down on Saturday.


----------



## tugrivercopper (Mar 2, 2016)

Good job fellas


----------



## antharper (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks like y'all had a great time , congrats !!!


----------



## Horns (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks like a great time had by all. Nice pictures as well.


----------



## demn23325 (Mar 4, 2016)

Where was this hile that swallowed your truck for 3 days. Make sure i avoid it!


----------



## ripplerider (Mar 6, 2016)

I wanna see pics of that wrecker in action!


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 8, 2016)

The area that eats trucks is C14 and the recovery with the wrecker was uneventful. Just hooked a cable to it and pulled it our. There were multiple efforts to pull it out with 2 3/4 ton 4 wheel drives that didn't budge it.


----------



## cj03ram (Mar 11, 2016)

Its most likely on the c15-c14 border road. Its a nasty hole.


----------



## demn23325 (Mar 11, 2016)

I will have to look at a map but we went thru a hole last week that was up over my winch on my TUNDRA with a 6" lift. made it through though.


----------



## IFLY4U (Mar 17, 2016)

*More pictures and Memories*

When I was stationed at Fort Stewart, I was not home enough to do very much hunting. Since I retired from there in 2006, our group tries to do a week of hog hunting each year just to relax and enjoy the fellowship. If I can encourage folks to do one thing, it is to take a lot of pictures because those will foster fond memories for many years to come. I have added some pictures from our previous hunts.
Gary


----------



## tracker12 (Mar 18, 2016)

Boy your accommodations look a lot nicer than our tent  Love FT S.  We have a great time there every year.


----------

